

Show HN: iOS Mix - a list of useful iOS projects  - level09
http://iosmix.com

======
aaronbrethorst
At first glance, it looks like all of the content on this site has been
scraped off the site I run, Cocoa Controls (<http://www.cocoacontrols.com>). I
really hope I'm wrong about this.

See, for example, this pull to refresh control:
<http://iosmix.com/content/pull-refresh-tableview-ios>

And here it is on Cocoa Controls:
[http://www.cocoacontrols.com/platforms/ios/controls/pull-
to-...](http://www.cocoacontrols.com/platforms/ios/controls/pull-to-refresh-
tableview)

You'll notice that the screenshot is from a Heroku app I built a couple years
ago that lists my Heroku websites. I also wrote the text that appears on this
page.

Here's an excerpt from the site's database (as seen through a Heroku console):

    
    
      irb(main):005:0> c = Control.find(1)
      irb(main):006:0> c.description
      => "As pioneered in Twitter for iPhone (née Tweetie 2), pull the table view down to expose a refresh control. Keep pulling and release, and the TableView will reload."
      irb(main):007:0> c.created_at
      => Tue, 04 Jan 2011 00:39:20 UTC +00:00
    
    

Here's another example:

On Github (<https://github.com/shu223/Stats>), it's description reads: "In-app
monitering memory usage in iOS Apps."

iosmix, <http://iosmix.com/content/stats-ios>, reads: "In-app monitoring of
system conditions for iOS apps. Displays: The variation of memory usage [kB];
The total memory usage [kB]; The variation of CPU time [msec]; The number of
UIView subclasses."

Cocoa Controls, <http://www.cocoacontrols.com/platforms/ios/controls/stats>,
reads: "In-app monitoring of system conditions for iOS apps. Displays: The
variation of memory usage [kB]; The total memory usage [kB]; The variation of
CPU time [msec]; The number of UIView subclasses."

This is because on October 7, I edited the description.

    
    
      From: no-one@cocoacontrols.com
      Subject: Control Updated
      Date: October 7, 2012 12:19:14 PM PDT
      To: info@cocoacontrols.com
    
      Howdy - The control Stats (1265) was just changed by Aaron Brethorst.
    
      Here are the changes:
    
       description: In-app monitering memory usage in iOS Apps. => In-app monitoring of system conditions for iOS apps. Displays: The variation of memory usage [kB]; The total memory usage [kB]; The variation of CPU time [msec]; The number of UIView subclasses.

~~~
jyap
I agree. I follow the cocoacontrols.com Twitter feed and this is exactly the
same order of recently featured projects. Not cool.

BTW, thanks for the site Aaron!

~~~
aaronbrethorst
My pleasure, glad you like it! :)

------
alpb
I would prefer Cocoa Controls: <http://www.cocoacontrols.com> Great job on
your project, but instead of moving on with this one, I'd recommend you to
contact Aaron (owner of Cocoa Controls) and maybe work on that project
together, because that site works just fine and already has a lot of
repositories.

------
MaxGabriel
I don't think there has to be an answer to this question, but any plans to
differentiate yourself from Cocoa Controls?

------
dan1234
Nice collection.

Suggestion: It would be nice if the licence type was included in the
descriptions.

------
praveenhm
This is nice collection of ios projects. This is good starting point of a
newbie.

------
mroling
Wow. This is a fantastic collection. Thank you!

